#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  I'm Sorry...

## Goth_Queen

Some time ago I must've posted on here that i had access to Liber Azerate. There must have been a mistake, but I'm sorry, I don't have access to that book. I have over 60 books on Satanism and the occult, and I must've thought I had it because I do have quite a number of books that start with "Liber". And, i do have access to some pretty rare books, and a couple times I tried to translate Liber Azerate myself but it just didn't work out. So I'm sorry to all who have been messaging me asking for the book, because I don't have it. 

DON'T HATE ME  :Sad:

----------

